# Good blu ray home theater within 15k.



## nipunmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

I want to buy a good home theater system which can play FULL HD MKV files with DTS sound from usb drives and can play other file formats as well. I want a system with good bass and surround clarity. I saw Philips HTS3541 in Croma, but they didn't set it up in 5.1 so couldn't really decide its sound quality. Can anyone tell me a good system which I can go for within 15k?

Or another option is to buy a player which can play full hd mkvs and some cds, and a set of 5.1 speakers which i can connect to it.


----------



## gurujee (Aug 27, 2012)

if u wont play Blueray disc, then bd player is not recommended as it cant play any MKV file you throw. In that case a HD media player will be good as file formats and coded wont be problem. 

further many tv nowdays can play mkvs(except sony tv), mp4 etc, so HD media player may not be needed if u already have one.

My suggestion is get

*WD TV LIVE 7k + logitech z506 6k* or if u want BD player
*Sony BDP s380/ s190 6k + logitech z506 6k* and if u want better oomph get logitech z906 around 15k


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dont go with blu ray home theater. If the blu ray drive goes kapult by any chance, the entire setup will be useless. As suggested by gurijee, go with media player/blu ray player as per your requirement and get an avr. if the budget does not allow an avr,go for logitech z906.

Avoid logitech z506 as it is having only analog audio in and blu ray and media player these days dont have analog 5.1 audio out.


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 29, 2012)

How about Asus O! Play mini? I think it got a best buy in some edition of digit. Are there any other speakers which fall within around 12k with digital inputs, so that i can connect the hd media player with it. I can hardly shell out 15k, so getting the z906 is very expensive for me. I heard about F&D F6000, but they dont have digital inputs. Any other ways of connecting digital outputs to analog inputs?


----------



## gurujee (Aug 29, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> How about Asus O! Play mini? I think it got a best buy in some edition of digit. Are there any other speakers which fall within around 12k with digital inputs, so that i can connect the hd media player with it. I can hardly shell out 15k, so getting the z906 is very expensive for me. I heard about F&D F6000, but they dont have digital inputs. Any other ways of connecting digital outputs to analog inputs?



Asus o play mini got good reviews.u can go for it. It too have optical port. But in 12k i dont think any speakers have digital input. Connecting digital to analog wont work as desired i guess. 

there was a time where z906 was available for 12k in ebay. U can still try contact this seller, i had bought from him *stores.ebay.in/JainamNG

u can try locally. in that way u can buy asus oplay mini 4k+z906 12/13k = around 16k


----------



## gurujee (Sep 6, 2012)

Z906 @ 17k with freebie 
Weekly Deal, Logitech Speaker System Z906 and Headset H250


----------

